# pn64d8000 flux. brightness



## stampy (Mar 7, 2010)

I first noticed this when waching a bluray movie but it does it on every video source that has a light to dark scene or vice versa. i can only try to explain it as if when coming from a dark scene to a light scene its like the contrast is blown out then it adjusts it self, and the same for light to dark, the dark lvl seams like its on zero then adjusts. 

same imput for every device (switching is done through avr)

movie
cell light 9
contrast 88
brightness 54
sharpness 40
color 50
black tone off
dynamic contrast off
gamma -2
edge en. off
motion light off
color tone warm1
digital noise filter off
mpeg noise filter off
hdmi black lvl low
energy savings off
eco sensor off

i have videos but i cant post links, just search youtube for 20111128 205241, and 20111128 205626, and its not the phone trust me! and its not the xbox. my ps3 does it on games and bluray disks and my dvr does it also.:hissyfit:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Does the set have the latest firmware - ver 1022.1? Does it do this in other picture modes? 

The first thing I would do would be to update the firmware if it isn't already. If that doesn't fix the issue then a call to Samsung may be in order. 

Welcome to HTS. :wave:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

stampy said:


> I first noticed this when waching a bluray movie but it does it on every video source that has a light to dark scene or vice versa. i can only try to explain it as if when coming from a dark scene to a light scene its like the contrast is blown out then it adjusts it self, and the same for light to dark, the dark lvl seams like its on zero then adjusts.
> 
> same imput for every device (switching is done through avr)
> 
> ...


Hello, I have a Sony 55" HX-800 LCD and had the same issue when running movies through my AVR (Onkyo 809). It only did it when I let the 809 do the video processing. When I went into the AVR settings and changed the settings to "source" the problem went away. I know exactly what your talking about and it also drove me nuts. It was like the brightness was being adjusted every scene when it went from darker to lighter scenes and vice versa.


----------



## tazz3 (Oct 26, 2011)

the new samys have the same problem as the pannys did with the flux. brightness but panny fixed there and iam not sure if samy did yet or not i have not heard any thing about them doing it yet


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Hello, I have a Sony 55" HX-800 LCD and had the same issue when running movies through my AVR (Onkyo 809). It only did it when I let the 809 do the video processing. When I went into the AVR settings and changed the settings to "source" the problem went away. I know exactly what your talking about and it also drove me nuts. It was like the brightness was being adjusted every scene when it went from darker to lighter scenes and vice versa.


Actually the setting on the 809 is "direct". That fixes the problem for me.


----------



## stampy (Mar 7, 2010)

JBrax said:


> Hello, I have a Sony 55" HX-800 LCD and had the same issue when running movies through my AVR (Onkyo 809). It only did it when I let the 809 do the video processing. When I went into the AVR settings and changed the settings to "source" the problem went away. I know exactly what your talking about and it also drove me nuts. It was like the brightness was being adjusted every scene when it went from darker to lighter scenes and vice versa.


Ill plug each device into the tv directly and check tonight



mechman said:


> Does the set have the latest firmware - ver 1022.1? Does it do this in other picture modes?
> 
> The first thing I would do would be to update the firmware if it isn't already. If that doesn't fix the issue then a call to Samsung may be in order.
> 
> Welcome to HTS. :wave:


Yes newest the tv will find, and it does it in every picure preset. I even tryed turning on some off the self dimming settings to see if some how they were stuck on but no change.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

tazz3 said:


> the new samys have the same problem as the pannys did with the flux. brightness but panny fixed there and iam not sure if samy did yet or not i have not heard any thing about them doing it yet


Im not sure I would consider making customers schedule a service call on their _brand new_ TV as "fixing" anything. Dont get me wrong, this defect is supposed to be fixed on any TV manufactured after August 2011 but no recall was done for what is certain to be thousands of early-adopters of 2011 plasma models. I know I personally had _zero_ issues returning my 50" Panasonic plasma to Kmart (three days later) after my TV showed the defect, and it was purchased brand new 1 November 2011! Apparently Panasonic is perfectly content to let things ride on defects and they certainly lost my business as a direct result. The only "fix" is a full recall of affected panels, same applies to Samsung.


----------



## tazz3 (Oct 26, 2011)

i had panny swap out the Aborad on my tv and its liek a brand new. tv my friend just got a 46 inch sony bravia led and you cant compare the pq to the plamsa.he said awesome pq i had to tell him yeah
i saw clouding and stuff in the corners of the tv what a shame


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

tazz3 said:


> i had panny swap out the Aborad on my tv and its liek a brand new. tv my friend just got a 46 inch sony bravia led and you cant compare the pq to the plamsa.he said awesome pq i had to tell him yeah i saw clouding and stuff in the corners of the tv what a shame


LED is brand new lighting technology, local dimming will fix this clouding and the real shame is that your friend didnt consider the Bravia LCD line until then. Plasma on the other hand has had an _awfully_ long time to get their designs reliable. Sadly motion artifacts are apparent in all but the VT line for 2011 Panasonics, and thats a issue that technician _couldnt_ correct when he was out to fix your defective TV.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

It seems every manufacturer is having problems nowadays... My 4200$ Sony just went kaput after 5 yrs..light engine shot --- don't know which co. To go with next.. . . Samsung?


----------



## Sweetmeat (Nov 19, 2011)

stampy said:


> I first noticed this when waching a bluray movie but it does it on every video source that has a light to dark scene or vice versa. i can only try to explain it as if when coming from a dark scene to a light scene its like the contrast is blown out then it adjusts it self, and the same for light to dark, the dark lvl seams like its on zero then adjusts.
> 
> same imput for every device (switching is done through avr)
> 
> ...


I subscribe to a thread on avsforum that is related specifically to the D7000 and D8000 models. There are many posts about the fluctuating brightness issue with those models. 

There was a recent post from someone in Europe who just updated his firmware with Europe's most recent update and he/she claimed that it has been fixed. 

I haven't received any updates in about 1-2 months, so hopefully the EU's update will be available here too. 

Panasonic resolved their black level issues is last year's plasma models (VT25) with a firmware update, and they resolved this years color accuracy issues with a firmware update. So far in the US, Samsung hasn't resolved any of their issues.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

Looking for advice. -- my 60' LCD Sony went in the tank/-- I am now looking for a replacement, although it doesn't have be sony( cust svc. stinks) or that large ; perhaps 40 - 55' range led LCD or plasma..any suggestions ? Thanks for any ideas -- was kinda leaning towards Samsung..


----------



## Sweetmeat (Nov 19, 2011)

Stitch said:


> Looking for advice. -- my 60' LCD Sony went in the tank/-- I am now looking for a replacement, although it doesn't have be sony( cust svc. stinks) or that large ; perhaps 40 - 55' range led LCD or plasma..any suggestions ? Thanks for any ideas -- was kinda leaning towards Samsung..


I have the PN59D8000 that I really like. It's the best tv I've owned out of 4 plasmas (all Samsung). However, I think there's still the fluctuating brightness issue with that model as discussed in this thread, although I've never really noticed it in my viewing (but I'm also not looking for it either).

To suggest a model, it really depends on how much you want to spend, if there's a lot of uncontrollable ambient light in your room, how you're going to use the tv (gaming?) and what issues from the technologies you're willing to accept.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Sweetmeat said:


> However, I think there's still the fluctuating brightness issue with that model as discussed in this thread, although I've never really noticed it in my viewing (but I'm also not looking for it either).


If you dont notice it your TV doesnt have it, its not subtle at all.



stich said:


> Looking for advice. -- my 60' LCD Sony went in the tank/-- I am now looking for a replacement, although it doesn't have be sony( cust svc. stinks) or that large ; perhaps 40 - 55' range led LCD or plasma..any suggestions ? Thanks for any ideas -- was kinda leaning towards Samsung..


I recently got a 46" BX420 Sony for $600 shipped (open box) from amazon. Model has got great ratings and reviews in all but a dismal viewing angle, which Im perfectly happy with. Non 3D and not a smart TV, PQ is awesome and price is great especially if you can find open box like I did, zero model defects that I could find. Lots of online reviews to read, black performance is stellar for an LCD.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the input..due to lighting issues,was thinking led/ LCD. . . No gaming- mostly sports n reg tv ; I've read some good things about sharp aquos 60' - the frustrating part is -every brand I read up - on has some crazy cust. Service story and I'm a little gun shy after gettin 'jobbed' by Sony imo


----------



## Sweetmeat (Nov 19, 2011)

Stitch said:


> Thanks for the input..due to lighting issues,was thinking led/ LCD. . . No gaming- mostly sports n reg tv ; I've read some good things about sharp aquos 60' - the frustrating part is -every brand I read up - on has some crazy cust. Service story and I'm a little gun shy after gettin 'jobbed' by Sony imo


Yeah, I'm sure there are unhappy customers for every brand. I guess at this point you'd just need to find a couple of models you're interested in, research their problems and decide which of them you're willing to live with. Or, buy one of them and try it out and then return it for something else if you didn't like it.

I would recommend researching for problems first so you can test your tv and make sure you're able to live with that problem. No research, no testing and you may be stuck with it if you don't find the issue until after the return timeline is over.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for all your help ! I jumped back into the deep end today - Samsung 7000 series - 55' not in stock( figures ) but, cant wait.. 3-5 days(I'll deal)


----------

